# Oval Office 5-29



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

who's all going to the burger,beer and b.s. session tomorrow? i'll be there unless a fishing trip turns up.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in.......ol' myrtle is calling my name.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I think ol myrtle is callin me too!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep your hands off my Myrtle, she's mine. I should be there unless something comes up.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in! See y'all there.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I should be able to make it after work.... And no body better have there mouth any were around my Myrtle :letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

see you guys next week. got a meeting to go to. have a beer for me see ya fish on!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll try to make it if possible.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya'll should skip this week, and make it to the RFRA meeting tonight!!

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic116730-2-1.aspx


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Enjoyed it as always. Sorry for going inside but I had a little money to win on the golf game and besides the mosquito bites were killing me. Once again good conversations and cold beer not to mention the Myrtle Burgers! See y'all next week. It will be my last for a couple of weeks due to a trip to the great state of Pennsylvania to see my Grandmother in the mountains. Can you say no TV, no radio to speak of, no cell phone service, a hot tub, a fire in the evening and a cabin on the river and relaxing! Did I mention the hot tub in my cabin!!! Shut your mouth!


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I think fla scout put a brown reef in lake opal. If theEPAdoes not get a call the catfish bite should be good by Sat.


----------

